# Modelmayhem down!



## y75stingray (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok so I realize now I have a full fledge addiction to modelmayhem.com since it has apperntly crashed and i have new pics to post in my portfolio and cant!! What the hell am I supposed to do at work if I cant talk to my models and find some new talent!! Anyone else freaking out over this?


----------



## kevinkt (Feb 2, 2011)

it's only down for a few hours.


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 2, 2011)

Well it feels like a G.D. eternity. I'm the only one that fought the blizzard and showed up at my office figuring i could take it easy and maybe goof around on mayhem only to find it shut down......weak


----------



## MariClaire (Feb 2, 2011)

y75stingray said:


> Well it feels like a G.D. eternity. I'm the only one that fought the blizzard and showed up at my office figuring i could take it easy and maybe goof around on mayhem only to find it shut down......weak


 
  I suggest a 12-step program.


----------



## orljustin (Feb 4, 2011)

Find another way to source a hotel room you can tie wanna-be models up in?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 4, 2011)

Model mayhem is offline for a few hours? 

Oh noes!!!!


----------



## ghache (Feb 4, 2011)

it was down for 2 days.


----------



## ghache (Feb 4, 2011)

orljustin said:


> Find another way to source a hotel room you can tie wanna-be models up in?


 

Rather shoot wanna-be models than kids and cat and stupid dolls.


----------



## orljustin (Feb 4, 2011)

ghache said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > Find another way to source a hotel room you can tie wanna-be models up in?
> ...



Uh, ok.


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 4, 2011)

ghache said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > Find another way to source a hotel room you can tie wanna-be models up in?
> ...


 

HA! epic burn!

I only tie them up if they want to be tied up

Every model at one point or another was a "wannabe" model. I will never bad mouth a site that allows me photograph beautiful people who are more than willing to undress for free.


----------



## ghache (Feb 4, 2011)

y75stingray said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...


 

:thumbup:


----------



## orljustin (Feb 5, 2011)

y75stingray said:


> I will never bad mouth a site that allows me photograph beautiful people who are more than willing to undress for free.



Ah, the perfect MM member.


----------



## mayhem7 (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha, it IS a nice site, but I hope everyone survived the 2 day!!!!!! downtime.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 6, 2011)

mayhem7 said:


> Haha, it IS a nice site, but I hope everyone survived the 2 day!!!!!! downtime.



It's been like 5 months, so I assume everyone has gotten over it by now...


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a good thing this thread was dredged up by a spambot.  Otherwise I never would have known that modelmayhem was down for 2 days years ago.


----------

